# Josey in her new swim vest!



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qUZQk3rhPw


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your private!
Come on lady I wanna see Josey


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm new to this - I changed it to public - please let me know if it works now.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Im jealous of that pool && life vest!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i need a couple of those for my dogs.. they always worry me when we go to the river.. we got the Killer Kern, almost 300 people have died from the current


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

that is way too cute! I need one of those for our girl Hazel!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Look at little joesy go! You guys will regret showing her the pool is okay one day... Before you know it she'll be launching herself in the pool before the vets appointment! lol


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm jealous of all of your big grassy back yards. This was her first time - you can see we have a child fence around the pool - it was for the grandkids now for Josey. Glad to hear some of you think the vest is a good idea - my daughter just called and said I was the only person she knows who would put one on for the dog to go in the pool.  
We are just silly older people with our first only dog!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG too cute. Josey has the same vest as my moms dog Gretta. Gretta only uses hers when they go out on the boat  Great video she's looking so good.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks awesome! Glad to know that ppl take a vested interest in their dog's water safety as well! No pun intended there, lol. Thanks for sharing.. Josey looks awesome! She didn't look too thrilled about getting wet, but she'll get used to it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA shes lookin at you like I don't know bout this mom lol.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*helen and fred i think your awesome people.it was a great video and josey looks great in her new vest.thank for sharing.*


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great vid, makes me want to go swimming


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love this video !! You both have done such a beautiful job raising Josey she is gorgeous...
I agree with Shana she's going to be diving for that pool .......


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This puts a huge smile on my face! I think it is even more awesome to see your enthusiasm when playing with her!!! You totally reminded me of myself at the pool with my 2 yr old the other day telling him to jump in and swim back to the side. I am glad you have such a wonderful dog and she has such loving and awesome owners. Great life vest BTW. Kangol has one or when we go out on the boat. He doesn't get in the pool much anymore because of his allergies and he was NEVER as good as your little girl is with swimming!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow I looooove your pool!! I would kill for a pool to take the dogs in  Josey is such a sweetie, at the end she's totally gettin' it


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for you kind words - thanks to this forum and a few others - we are trying to be the best ambassadors for the breed. Nothing like two seniors walking the neighborhood with their little pitty breed. She is such a sweetie - still gets a little too excited when meeting new people and dogs, especially if they show her some attention. (she wants to greet with a kiss on their cheeks)  working on that is a "work in progress" We have graduated to the next step up in our classes with her - we go every week. We will now, in this group, be working on all the obedience commands both verbal and hand - on and then eventually off leash. Don't worry we are in a big field with what I feel are very professional trainers. Most times right now Josey will stay in a sit or down stay from 50 ft away. He keeps his advance class as distractions for our class - they are on the other side of the field playing fetch etc. 
The next class up after ours is amazing - the owners can be across the field and say "Down" and the dogs drop. Josey is great at class, but some of it goes out the window in real life. I'm convinced with a little more maturity she will be great anywhere. We have had her for a year now - she is about 19 mo and she has become our prime focus. Travel for these retired folk has gone out the window for now!
I never quite understood what people saw in dogs - you know the poop thing and limitations on social activities - we are having such a great time - have met so many great people - and I'm # 1 pooper scooper. 
Josey has become the hit of the neighborhood - everyone knows her by name even if they don't remember ours. :clap:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very cool, i was thinking of getting one myself. Where did you get it?


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

It is a k-9 float coat by Ruffwear. We got this one where we train - this model may be sold out can't seem to find it now on line, but Ruffwear has two other models on their site.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*I photo shopped a couple of stickers for you. I find it encouraging that you took a chance on a pit bull and you were not even a dog fancier! If only more people possessed your open mindedness; furthermore, I can tell you take your little angel darling's training seriously, which is AWESOME! 
*


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the stickers and the kind words - I downloaded them!


----------

